# [APP][FREE]Alarm Clock Millenium - The new Alarm Clock app with a plenty of features...



## Millenium Apps (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I want to share with you the wonderful new Alarm Clock Millenium app for free, you will be impressed by the things that this app can do for you. The payed version is also very interesting with more features (Alarm Clock, Tasks, Birthdays, Relaxing music,..).

In addition to the basic functionalities of an alarm clock, Millenium Alarm Clock allows you to:
• Set an alarm with your voice just by dictating time.
• Wake up smoothly with the option of increasing volume.
• Select the stop mode that suits you (button, mental arithmetic, Captcha code, visual test, shaking, flip).
• Set and save alarms for either a specific time or within a certain time.
• Define and activate alarm profiles by the default alarm option.
• Adjust the brightness of the screen during the alarm.
• Set the parameters of the vibrator ...

I invite you to try it and tell me if there is bugs and about other features that you want to see on it 









Please check translations and give me corrections if there is some mistakes 









I thank you and still waiting your feedback 









To find the apps, please follow this link:
https://play.google.....freealarmclock

To give you an idea about it, here is some pictures from the paid version:


----------



## Millenium Apps (Oct 16, 2012)

New version 1.3 is released, you can enjoy it here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.milleniumapps.freealarmclock


----------



## Millenium Apps (Oct 16, 2012)

Hurry up! get the best alarm clock app for free


----------



## Millenium Apps (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there,

A new version 1.3.1 of Alarm Clock Millenium is available now. 

I added an alalog clock widget and made some improvements.

Your feedback and suggestions are wellcome


----------

